# Dug 2 Duds.



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2016)

Me & Tom got out past 2 weekends in a new spot. Dug 1 Privy each weekend & both were pretty much Duds. 1 good bottle, A Few Slicks & some shards. Bummer. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2016)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2016)

The other Hole.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2016)

I only got a cool looking Blue & white streak marble. Tom gotta Oakland 7 oz. soda bottle & a few slicks. So far a Bad Year. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

I feel your pain! but, it is one of the vagaries of bottle digging privies, wish I had a hundred dollars for every dud I have been in.......Andy


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, you just never know what lies beneath until you dig it. Thanks for the photos


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2016)

Going back Sunday to dig another. Hopefully something good this time. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 29, 2016)

It might be a little wet.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, Unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 29, 2016)

Motivational interruption for a Mr LEON 

Your not digging Duds your just paying your dues. You cant find em sitting on your couch. More time digging more finding. Chin Up Ole Boy and that sort of thing.

Hope that makes you feel better.   I like the lettering on the Cough Syrup. Good Luck


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm always motivated. The thrill of what could be next always keep me motivated. LEON.


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 29, 2016)

When y'all talk about digging a privy what exactly is that and how do y'all find them . Thanks .Aaron .


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 30, 2016)

Old outhouse pit.  Find them using a steel probe.


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh ok I thought so , most outhouses I run up on still have a wood structure but it's falling down .


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2016)

All the ones I dig are usually from late 1800's & been long gone for 100 years. LEON.


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 30, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> All the ones I dig are usually from late 1800's & been long gone for 100 years. LEON.


Yea I won't be digging in any of the ones I know about haha . But if I could find one from the 1800s I would


----------

